# what is 4 speed code 354 for 1970?



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

If you have a 4 speed in a 1970 GTO, and the form from PHS says it had 4 speed code 354, what 4 speed is that? M20 wide ratio, or M21 close ratio? Motor was a RA III 400. Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Code 354 in '70 is the M20 wide ratio Muncie.


----------



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you Pinion head, much appreciated.


----------

